

Ask HN: Is there a WGET that also works with paginated articles - DanielBMarkham

I'd like to pull down a few articles from some news sites to store on my computer.<p>The problem is that many of these articles have pagination in them, so I only get the first page. Or they have that thing where you read a little bit, then have to click a button to make the rest of the text slide out.<p>I'm fairly new to linux. Is there a command-line utility or a program somewhere that will let me point it at a web page and it will get the page and all the sub-pages associated with it?
======
retroafroman
A sometimes available workaround is to look for the "Print article" or "print
view" button, which will usually pop up the article all on one page. From
there you can wget it, or print to file, or whatever.

------
acro
How would the utility know for sure which link will be for the next page?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
There are already Chrome plugins that do the same thing while you're browsing.

